# WANTED: used R35 front brake discs 390mm, preferably oem, in good condition



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Good day All,
Looking for a used oem front disc set(not bells, already got those) in good condition. Seller must be willing to post to Cyprus, Europe.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There was some for sale in the parts section


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Skint said:


> There was some for sale in the parts section


Tks mate, saw that but he does not want to split unfo and I only require front discs.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Up


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you can pick new non oem for around £600 pair now, maybe a little less with some haggling.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorted, mods kindly close thread.


----------

